# Connecting ADSL TV decoder through cable modem



## RussianAlex (Apr 22, 2010)

I recently moved from Moscow to France.

In Moscow I had TV with an ADSL connection. That is, I connected a telephone line to an ADSL modem, the ADSL to a decoder with an ethernet cable, and the decoder to the TV. I also used the modem for wireless internet access.

Now in France, I have a cable modem. I want to connect my TV decoder to this and watch the Russian TV (I still pay the subscription). I figure that if I got the signal over the Internet before, I should be able to do it again.

I connected the decoder to my new cable modem, but it did not work.

I also connected in the ADSL modem to the cable modem and gave it a try. That is, I connected the cable modem to the ADSL modem via ethernet cable, and when I connected the ADSL modem to my PC via WI-FI, I actually had Internet access (even though my PC was not connected via WI-FI to the cable modem). However, when I tried to connect the decoder to the ADSL modem, as I did in Moscow, the TV did not get the signal (a message on the TV stated that it was trying to connect, but it never connected properly).

Any ideas on how to connect a TV decoder that was, in the past, connected to an ADSL modem via ethernet cable? Should I have gotten an ISP that offered ADSL rather than a cable? I assumed all I needed was some kind of Internet connect, and it would work. As I said, I can still connect to the Internet through my OLD modem IF my old modem is connected to my new modem via ethernet cable. Why can't my decoder just connect the same way?


----------

